# Mullet



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Since nobody is reporting I decided to. Me and FìshWalton have been catching a few.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Those are some good looking mullet. Properly iced I might add.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You need to keep them cold.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the pic of mullet reminds me of the days of salt mullet in a gold can.
jack


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

just got back from a mullet trip throw cast net 4 times 1 1/2 bucket. good eating fish


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Never thrown a net. Too much fun catching them on a gold hook.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like the mullet bite has disappeared again. FishWalton went this afternoon and did not get a bite. If he can't catch one no one can. Time for a change of scenery and head to YR for a while.


----------



## redeyebass (Apr 25, 2017)

billyb said:


> Since nobody is reporting I decided to. Me and FìshWalton have been catching a few.


How long did it take to get them chummed. and not asking for your spot just which bay or river. Nice box of mullet.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

There are several spots out of Black Creek Lodge where regulars keep the chum flowing daily. One spot in Milton off of YR hasn't seen much action yet. I am probably going over there next week to check it out. Probably won't catch much because no one has been chumming. Will take a week or two of someone going and throwing chum to get them to come back.


----------



## ScoutEmUp (Jun 29, 2016)

I would be glad to throw some chum on the spot in Milton on a probably weekly basis if I knew where it was. Then I guess would have to learn how to catch them!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to Milton this morning to see if any fish were at the hole. 1 boat there so at least some chum has been thrown. They left around 10 with 0. I didn't get a bite until 10:30 and they started picking at my gold hooks. Quit at 12 with 20. Lost 5 at the boat. Good to know there is a few fish there.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

billy,
do they still bait holes with cotton seed meal cake?
jack


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

jack2 said:


> billy,
> do they still bait holes with cotton seed meal cake?
> jack


Everybody I know uses any sinking food. I like Chum and Get It or Cowboy Range Pellets. Some use rabbit pellets. I do use cotton seed meal to chum catfish at Frank Jackson in Opp. Mix this and soured wheat to draw fish to my spot.

My trip to Milton was a spur of the moment decision. Went mainly to just see it there was any fish at the hole. There was a few so I may go back. 

I planned to spend some time on YR this week but after Friday night I decided to pull my bank poles. Lots of people besides me setting lines. All others tied ribbon to the limbs and none properly tagged their lines. I was the only one who was legal. The river banks are full of ribbons left hanging. Makes me mad. Most boats only used a spotlight on the bow so they were not legal. People were flying by me in the dark and I got nervous about being run over. Also several Jetskis were running up and down with no lights. May have had my lines checked by others because mine was properly marked. Too many people doing stupid stuff for me. It may be different during the week.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Way to many idiots on the river during the weekends


----------

